# First attempt on abstract



## DodoIT (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi there people, I would like some feedback on my first attempts on some abstract art.


----------



## luvart2 (Apr 15, 2014)

I think you did a good job. It is not overdone and it is interesting.


----------



## DodoIT (Apr 15, 2014)

Ow i noticed the third one is twisted 90 degrees,

but ty for your feedback


----------

